# Είναι συμβατή η άμεση δημοκρατία με τα δικαιώματα των μειονοτήτων;



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2009)

Αντίθετα στα προγνωστικά, η πρόταση του Ελβετικού Λαίκού Κόμματος (ΕΛΚ) «για να απαγορευτεί η κατασκευή νεών μιναρέδων στην Ελβετία» (υπάρχουν τέσσερις σε όλη τη χώρα σύμφωνα με το BBC) κέρδισε σήμερα με 57% το σχετικό δημοψήφισμα. Περισσότερα εδώ.

Είναι φανερό ότι καθώς η Ελβετία είναι μια χώρα άμεσης δημοκρατίας που διοικείται και με εθνικά και τοπικά δημοψηφίσματα για πολλά θέματα, το αποτέλεσμα απειλεί να ανοίξει ασκό/ασκούς του Αιόλου στο κέντρο της Ευρώπης.

Τα τελευταία χρόνια μεγαλώνει συνεχώς η δύναμη του ΕΛΚ (γνωστού από τη σκανδαλώδη προεκλογική αφίσα με τα άσπρα και το μαύρο πρόβατο που χρησιμοποίησε στις προηγούμενες εκλογές).


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2009)

Και στην αρχαία Αθήνα υπήρχε μια ένταση ανάμεσα στους νόμους, από τη μια, και στα ψηφίσματα της εκκλησίας του δήμου, από την άλλη. Κανονικά, ένα Σύνταγμα δεν καταργείται από ένα απλό δημοψήφισμα του τύπου 50+1.


----------

